# it's over.the pac site is done



## island schwinn (Oct 7, 2011)

saw this on the schwinn forums today.no big surprise,but thought i would pass it on.

http://www.schwinnbikes.com/schwinn-life/forums/announcement.php?f=8


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 7, 2011)

About dang time...it had been half-arsed for too long...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2011)

....Oh Man, we're gonna be swarmed...... don't know if that's good or bad??????????


----------



## mruiz (Oct 8, 2011)

Just have control on this site and don't let those idiots ruen the other Bicycle forums. Selling, and degrading other pepole.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2011)

No big loss the way I see it. I gave up about a year ago doing any serious posting because there were a few on there that could be flat rude and I got more info off the CABE anyway--I prefer 'one stop' shopping and don't have time, nor the inclination, to particiapate in a bunch of forums. I hope we only get the 'good ones' here on the CABE! v/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree,some jerks on that forum.If they drift here we need to call em out.. Dont let a couple fools ruin this forum.


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 8, 2011)

*The Whole Company Seems To be going Away...*

...except for the big box store junk. The "Select Series" bike shop only bikes are ridiculously expensive and dealers  are few and far between.Check the prices on the new Cruisers,nobody will pay that much.They must want to get out of that part of their business.My .$.02

Pat


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 8, 2011)

vincev said:


> I agree,some jerks on that forum.If they drift here we need to call em out.. Dont let a couple fools ruin this forum.




^This.

It's bugged me that I surf the net for Schwinn tech info that's apparently been posted in that forum and the google search result links still come up, but in linking to the Schwinn side it's a dead end link 
 Happens regularly.


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 9, 2011)

*Schwinnbikeforum.com*



Talewinds said:


> ^This.
> 
> It's bugged me that I surf the net for Schwinn tech info that's apparently been posted in that forum and the google search result links still come up, but in linking to the Schwinn side it's a dead end link
> Happens regularly.




The above site has a few folks with a lot of tech. knowledge.I know most of them came from the old site,I'm one of them,just don't get there regularly anymore.


----------



## spoiled (Oct 9, 2011)

*Is this where the refugees meet?*

Don't worry guys I play nice.   Sad to see the old forum go but it really has been gone for a long time.


----------

